# STOP chewing my pant legs!!!



## matthew0725 (Dec 25, 2008)

Noel is constantly chewing on the bottom of my wifes pants... She wears those comfy cotton pants, which happen to be baggy over the ankles... Noel wont stay off of those, and we cant get her to stop (other than taking her off and giving her a loud UH AHHH!) then we give her a toy... but she keeps going back to her pant legs...


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Have you tried a squirt bottle of water? It might work. It also might become a game for him. You do need to get this stopped, though, before he wrecks her pants and then someone else's pants!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

We should not punish our dogs until we've taught them what to do instead.

This is a "leave-it" problem. Not a chewing on pants problem.
http://www.dogstardaily.com/videos/don039t-touch


----------



## Snoppykins (Dec 19, 2008)

Make a loud noise to get his attention and then leave the room for a minute EVERY time he gets your clothes or hurts you!!!

I have a skirt I should lay to rest thanks to puppy teeth 

It will take weeks maybe months, but after a few times for that while he will get it and stop it. We do that with Sai, this morning he did it three times, I left and he stopped for the time being


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm not saying you should permit it to continue into adulthood, but what did you think puppies do? They play and sleep and eat and poop and pee. Not necessarily in that order.

As the wise man said: God had a good reason for making puppies cute.


----------



## matthew0725 (Dec 25, 2008)

Marsh Muppet said:


> I'm not saying you should permit it to continue into adulthood, but what did you think puppies do? They play and sleep and eat and poop and pee. Not necessarily in that order.


 Well yea I know that puppies will be puppies, no different then I got into mischief as a little kid... I'm just trying to find out what I can do _now_ to try and teach her its wrong so that it isnt a problem that grows with her... _Nip it in the butt_ if you will...



snoppykins said:


> Make a loud noise to get his attention and then leave the room for a minute EVERY time he gets your clothes or hurts you!!!


 We're gonna have to try this 'leave the room' technique... I've read that a few other places as well... Hope she catches on... 


One more week of vacation, then its back to work, and I wont have as much time to try and teach her! I want to pound as much as I can in another week...


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm not generally a fan of loud noise therapy for puppies. At certain stages of development, puppies are more prone to develop fear responses to certain stimuli. It depends on the individual pup, but shaking cans of coins (& etc.) can make a pup fearful. Fear often leads to fear aggression, so why even go down that road?


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

What about your wife wearing something around the cuffs of her pants for just a few days so he can't easily grab the pant leg? Maybe just removing it will make him forget it. Do you ever give him bones to chew on? My puppy LOVES to chew marrow bones, more than socks or anything else


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

The toy you're replacing the pant leg with doesn't scuffle about like a little prey animal - pants surrounding a walking leg do.

I'm with curbside: This is a "leave it" problem and will best be corrected by treating it that way.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Bearjing said:


> The toy you're replacing the pant leg with doesn't scuffle about like a little prey animal - pants surrounding a walking leg do.


Consider yourself lucky that the pup doesn't target the ankles. My dog is well past that stage and I still can't bring myself to walk out of the bathroom after a shower without putting a pair of work boots on. Me in a towel and work boots is a very attractive look.


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

Marsh Muppet said:


> I still can't bring myself to walk out of the bathroom after a shower without putting a pair of work boots on. Me in a towel and work boots is a very attractive look.


Almost spit out my coffee! LOL


----------



## matthew0725 (Dec 25, 2008)

Bearjing said:


> The toy you're replacing the pant leg with doesn't scuffle about like a little prey animal - pants surrounding a walking leg do.
> 
> I'm with curbside: This is a "leave it" problem and will best be corrected by treating it that way.


this gave me a good laugh... i have to go back up to curbsides quote and actually read the link he posted... doing that right now...


----------

